# Parts for coralife skimmer?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I've got a coralife 220 skimmer that needs an o-ring. Who is selling coralife skimmer parts around us?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try KE. Have you try lubricating it with plumbing silicon (blue little container from Home Depot). Half the time it solves the problem.

Gordon


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just bought O-rings for PVC unions at Lordco in Langley they seem to have a good selection.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Try KE. Have you try lubricating it with plumbing silicon (blue little container from Home Depot). Half the time it solves the problem.
> 
> Gordon


Actually the skimmer did not come with an o-ring. That's why I need one


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Laurie. Never thought of Lordco for O-rings - that make a lot of sense. Going there to try my luck with the Eheim O-ring.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I found lots of o rings at lordco


----------

